# Gas motor Bicycle



## kellikastle

I have been considering a gas motor for my bike, any one have experience with them? The ones I have seen around here are loud, any ideas on making them quiet with out killing power? The idea of getting 100+ MPG is rather appealing to me. Any advice on fuel mix 2 cycle or 4 cycle gas only motors? 
How about a STEAM motor?? I ran across this one at a local science museum. It was fueled with kerosine.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

find ya one of the old 'whizzers' motorized bicycles..........


----------



## DKRinAK

Whizzers motorized bikes are still for sale. I would suggest that a small motor bike or scooter might be a better choice.

The average bicycle does not have the suspension to handle the added weight of a 'bug' or add-on motor on the front wheel, the engine rubbing on the front tire will cut it's life substantially.

You might do better looking for a Hnda Cub or knockoff, with 27 inch tires, they get 80+ mpg

Something like this is still sold- new with a limited warranty-


----------



## seanallen

I got one of tha Baja Warrior minibikes. Its great on trails and light brush. Only does 20 mph with the governor bypassed though. What i like about it is it has tons of takeoff torque. Im currently trying to fabricate a back rack for luggage. That, along with my panniers and mini-trailer will let me carry about 200+ lbs of gear and supplies on moderate terrain.


----------



## kellikastle

This is one made by "Spooky Tooth" out of Brea, CA. This is a 4-stroke motor. The motor can be purchased as a kit to put on your own bike. 








I would really love to build a steam one but I think I would have to fabricate the entire motor and that is beyond what the tools I have are capable of.


----------



## LincTex

79cc harbor freight engine: 
http://motorbicycling.com/showthread.php?t=11757

"My Honda GXH50 4 stroke will top out at 40 mph and cruise all day at 30 mph from 49.4 ccs" http://motorbicycling.com/showthread.php?t=3952&page=2

http://www.motoredbikes.com/showthr...e-2x-engines-off-of-generators-yard-tools-etc

http://www.ezmotorbike.com/
"It certainly has been a busy year, but we still managed to design the Q-Matic drive to fit the latest motor from Harbor Freight. We produced a fair number of drives for the 79 CC and finally had time to test the drive on the current 99 CC HF motor. Many parts are interchangeable between the motors, and the drive side bolt pattern is also the same."
http://www.motoredbikes.com/showthread.php?36323-Testing-the-79-amp-99-CC-HF-motors

http://longhornbikes.com/Hub/


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

If it gets to the point where I cant drive my car or normal motorcycle due to gas shortages Im assuming road travel will be too unsafe anyway. They are cool though.


----------



## kellikastle

That is great, I got all excited about that harbor freight set up. Then I looked in to the local law. Sadly, here in Oklahoma if you want to use it on the street, the law is 49cc or smaller vract:
I did however find an online source for a chi-com 2cycle motor plainly marked 49cc in big numbers right on the side of the cylinder head, humm... oddly the spec sheet shows it to be 80cc. Must be a typo, that would be silly to misidentify a motor by stamping the wrong numbers on it, it might inadvertently mislead the authorities if the owner were stopped. The only way such a mistake could be confirmed would be for some one to actually take the motor apart and check the displacement.


----------



## LincTex

kellikastle said:


> chi-com 2cycle motor plainly marked 49cc in big numbers ... spec sheet shows it to be 80cc...misidentify a motor by stamping the wrong numbers on it, it might inadvertently mislead the authorities if the owner were stopped. The only way such a mistake could be confirmed would be for some one to actually take the motor apart and check the displacement.


I would stay away from the Chinese 2 stroke kits judging from what folks around here have experienced with them.

I do believe the huge "49cc" sticker is just there to satisfy the laws, even though they are actually around 80cc's, so no typo there.

The Harbor Freight gas powered auger is the motor of choice if you must stay under 50cc.

Oklahoma is not as stringent about enforcing the 49cc rule. Very, very few law enforcement officers there are going to verify the engine is really actually 49cc.

By the time you do all this, you possibly could have bought a nice used street legal Honda XL125 that gets 80 mpg and would likely give you no troubles for years.

There is an old saying: "Cheap - Powerful - Reliable... you can only pick two of the three"


----------



## seanallen

LincTex said:


> I would stay away from the Chinese 2 stroke kits judging from what folks around here have experienced with them.
> 
> I do believe the huge "49cc" sticker is just there to satisfy the laws, even though they are actually around 80cc's, so no typo there.
> 
> The Harbor Freight gas powered auger is the motor of choice if you must stay under 50cc.
> 
> Oklahoma is not as stringent about enforcing the 49cc rule. Very, very few law enforcement officers there are going to verify the engine is really actually 49cc.
> 
> By the time you do all this, you possibly could have bought a nice used street legal Honda XL125 that gets 80 mpg and would likely give you no troubles for years.
> 
> There is an old saying: "Cheap - Powerful - Reliable... you can only pick two of the three"


You are correct. My dad learned about Chinese cheapo crap the hard way.


----------



## LincTex

seanallen said:


> You are correct. My dad learned about Chinese cheapo crap the hard way.


It really depends. I like the 4-1/2" angle grinders from Harbor Freight (The Chicsgo Electric ones, NOT the cheaper DrillMaster ones). For $15 they are great. Same with their electric die grinders (again, NOT D.M.).

Their 6.5HP "Honda Clone" engines are fantastic. It defies logic how anyone can buy an engine so good for only $99 (with coupon). If their smaller 79cc/99cc engines ever came down to under $100 I would prob buy one to use on a bike project, but they NEVER go on sale!!

Good testimony on the 'net about the little "gas auger" engines for bike use.


----------



## kellikastle

I was concerned about those Chi-com motors, I have only met one person using one and it seemed she was constantly having a problem. 
I am not planning on this being my primary transportation. I travel a lot with a 4x4 truck and a cargo trailer so it would be used just to run for supplies or down to the lake. I already have a Schwinn cruiser that I carry and part of why I am looking into these is the motor will not add a lot of weight and I could still easily load it in the trailer. Also, they are cool. I have found a company here in Oklahoma city that builds bikes and kits. Staton-inc, they have been building these since 1984! They use Subaru, Honda and Mitsubishi motors. Not super cheap but reliable. They even make a "motorized wheelbarrow" that can move 1000lbs. http://www.staton-inc.com


----------



## LincTex

kellikastle said:


> It would be used just to run for supplies or down to the lake..... I could still easily load it in the trailer. ....here in Oklahoma city


http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/mcy/3722704179.html

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/mcy/3722710258.html (sweet!)

Buy just for the engine and mount on your bike:
http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/mcd/3663428450.html

Rare!: 
http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/mcy/3722608783.html

For just the engine:
http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/mcy/3722607570.html


----------

